# canal fulton fishing?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i have some plans to go shooting at midwest gun club tomarrow and was going to shoot a .380 and a 12 gauge for a hour with a friend and saw that there was a part of the tuscarawas there and was wondering if theres any good fishing there, and what to use. heard of people catching better pike and smallie there than in the cuyahoga, and it's close.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a park in downtown where they keep the old lock boat and you have plenty of river spots to fish. I have caught carp,bowfin,and cats up river from there,don`t know about pike or smallies but i never have targeted them. Good luck if u go.


----------



## flathead5173 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've caught smallmouth and crappie in Massillon. Just up stream from Canal Fulton I've caught largemouth in a feeder creek 50 yards from the main river. A fellow fishing that same creek said that he had caught pike there too.


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I've caught some small pike, catfish, bowfin, largemouth, crappie, and gills in the small creek near the outflow of lake Lucerne into the Tusc. Just take some minnows or chubs and you should hook into something.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Goto Lock 4 and try for bowfin! They are in there. Along with pike and smallmouth. They stock trout in there, not sure if they are in there right now or not.

google: "lock 4 canal fulton"

If you fish for bowfin, make sure you realize they are a Native species and put them back! poor things. Everyone thinks they are "snakeheads" and want to kill them.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Where is Lock 4 in Canal Fulton I am not familiar with the area but would love to fish there.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Erie Ave. Nearest road to there to reference is Milfield, I think thats how it's spelled. RIght down the raod from Lindsay Concrete if you want to reference a business that is nearby.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

6600 Erie Ave. NW Canal Fulton, Ohio 44614 gets you close. Google that and you can see the park. Looks like the trout tourney was last month so there should be some trout still in there.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

The lock itself is pretty decent to fish. The canal upstream of the lock is worth the walk too. A few trout still in there as of last weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zcarter1 (May 22, 2013)

does anyone know if the waters up right now? a few years ago the water was way down and never went back.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

My sister lives right down the road from there. I will shoot her a text and ask her to drive down and look at the water level for me some time today. i will let you know when she lets me know. On another note, I always seen some huge carp in the canal behind Lindsay concrete feeding on the crap floating on top of the water there, and the canal opens up a little right in that spot too. The ones I always saw were pretty big but I never fished for them back then, I just noticed them while riding my bike on the towpath there. Good times.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Its at normal level from the text I recieved.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I went out there yesterday for the first time. I missed a ton of bass on my Booyah pad crasher. tried to set the hook way too early. The water level was up enough for horses to be pulling a boat so I hope that answers the question.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what is lock 4, a lake? or a pond?


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> what is lock 4, a lake? or a pond?


It's the Canal..back in the old days thats how they would get boats through. They had a series of locks.
http://eriecanal.org/locks.html


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Jonny-
Having grown up there (was just there yesterday) I can tell you that the best spot to fish in Canal Fulton is the channel that connects Lake Lucern to the Tusc River. It is on Erie Ave. (also called High St NE) located between Northwest High School and downtown Canal Fulton.
There is a pull off parking area where the outflow from Lucern flows under the road and into the Tusc through a shallow winding channel that can be awesome Pike fishing. It can be good from the bridge opening all the way to the Tusc. 
LIVELY shiners fished torwards the top of the water around downed trees will get them. Artificial baits can work also but the snags are plentiful. There are always big carp and other species there also. 
IMO- Lock 4 is okay for carp, bullheads, bowfin, some panfish and occasional bass, but that's about it. Mostly a waste of time. Both areas are heavily fished but Lock 4 is more of a family park and full of people every day.


----------

